# pet poisoning



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

Really was looking forward to our move to Cyprus in spring - sun sea friendly people - but started to see blogs about pet poisoning. I couldn't believe what I was reading - I'm not completely pet crazy but the thought of someone randomly poisoning pets has left me feeling really sad - instead of excited about the move. So my question to the nice people on the forum is - where in Cyprus is the safest place to move for my family - me, 2 daughters, wife and 16 year old friendly pussy cat called Holly - without the risk of having any of them murdered?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have lived here for 8 years and do not know anyone personally who has lost a pet to poisoning.


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for reply - There are lots of people blogging about it. We just want to pick a nice place to move to with as little hassle as possible - got enough trouble in UK at moment so would hate to move to a place that gave us more stress. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

seasoar said:


> Thanks for reply - There are lots of people blogging about it. We just want to pick a nice place to move to with as little hassle as possible - got enough trouble in UK at moment so would hate to move to a place that gave us more stress. Thanks again for the feedback.


It seems to be the same with the hunting people killing dogs and cats. The law says minimum 500 meters from a house.

But romours like this easy become a truth and out of proportion. 

Anders


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

There seems to be a bit of a turf war going on at the present with each of the different hunting groups which ends up one lot laying poison in the other groups land etc. In my area, which is largely farm land, there have been a couple of occasions where dogs have eaten some poisoned meat. Most have got to the vets quick enough to get the jab but on 1 occasion it was too late. We cannot let our husky/Alsation puppy of the lead because of it. When she is a little older we may have to fit a mussle so we can let her go a bit.

Agree with you though, for some reason large numbers of Cypriots behave so irresponsibily when it comes to pets, (although don't tarnish everyone). The government don't seem to care.


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

*poor pooches*

thanks for feedback - so it sounds like its not anti British thing - still its a worry - last thing I would have put on my list of things to be careful of - bit different to dodging traffic wardens in the UK I suppose


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In discussion I have been given various reasons for the poisonings from revenge to breeders trying to kill hunter's dogs so they'll buy replacements.

The situation is far from ideal but should not be exaggerated out of hand. We always walk our dog with a muzzle to prevent him eating anything. He was poisoned near a picnic site but we don't positively know the source which might have been rat poison laid to protect carob trees.

You can carry anti poison medication obtainable from vets which helps extend the time you have to get the animal to a vet.

I've not heard any true examples of hunters killing cats or dogs. There is a lot of voice against hunters and hunting which contain a lot of exaggerations on other forums. I believe the majority of the hunters merely want to carry out their "sport" and there is only a minority of irresponsibly behaved ones.

Pete


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info Pete - I'll get the wife to pack a bullet proof vest, muzzel (for the dog) and the anti poison kit . . . Not too different from a trip through some parts of London to a dodgy restaurant- ha! - only kidding.


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> It seems to be the same with the hunting people killing dogs and cats. The law says minimum 500 meters from a house.
> 
> But romours like this easy become a truth and out of proportion.
> 
> Anders


Sorry, but it is only* 200m*!

If you have a vet like ours, who sends sms when he has a case of poisoning you'll see that there are a lot of victims every week indeed ( I get about 10 sms EVERY week from this one vet).
I personally know 3 people who lost their pets from poison, for example at the ''wonderful'' Melanda beach, Trimithoussa, Koili, Mesoghi, Mesa Chorio .........and even inside the garden of houses.
There are areas where many things like that happen and areas with less.
So it is definitely helpful to have a close look around in the area in which you want to live, maybe talk to the vet.
The behaviour against animals on this island can bring tears to your eyes, ok, things happen in every country of the world, but the extent of cruelty accompanied by the lack of interest in changing anything is definitely a big problem.
We ourselves came 5 years ago and now have 5 dogs, rescued from roads and in the fields where we found them mistreated, injured and neglected. 
One of them -of course hunting dog- was left in the fields shot in both frontlegs -left to die about 3km from any house!
Can't really understand why some people downplay the problem!
Maybe some are lucky and did not come face to face with all these things , but many people do!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

die7 said:


> Sorry, but it is only* 200m*!
> 
> If you have a vet like ours, who sends sms when he has a case of poisoning you'll see that there are a lot of victims every week indeed ( I get about 10 sms EVERY week from this one vet).
> I personally know 3 people who lost their pets from poison, for example at the ''wonderful'' Melanda beach, Trimithoussa, Koili, Mesoghi, Mesa Chorio .........and even inside the garden of houses.
> ...


You are right, these things happens all over the world, more frequent the more south you come.
Even if people dont seem to poison dogs here in Germany I am sure you are aware of how many abused dogs comes to shelters here also. Or in US.. Living in Spain I saw the same problem, and in Greece. Not to mention the former Soviet Union, where my wife comes from. Its really a culture thing, dogs are not pets, they are working animals that live for a purpose. It can be guarding or hunting or hearding.

And it is fore sure not only a Cyprus problem.

Of course I am also totally against this, but I also have respect for the fact that this will take a very long time to change. As much as I am against the way many dogs are treated in the US having to wear shoes and makeup and stuff, just to please the owner



"Mahatma Gandhi once stated that ''the greatness of a nation can be judged by the way its animals are treated''."

Anders


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

The question for the family above is not, what happens 'all over the world'.
They intend to come to Cyprus. 
I know people who were thinking about leaving again cause they just couldn't stand anymore what they were confronted with HERE.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

I fully understand. But that is a decision the family has to take, because it is how this and many other countries are. It will hopefully change, but it will take generations.

Anders


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Cyprus is (generally) a decent and pleasant place to live, but it does have a different set of cultural norms to the UK which give rise to culture' shock'. One key element to that is a completely different cultural attitude to pets (in particular cats and dogs). Those intending to move here should research those cultural differences and try to gauge whether it would impact their outlook or quality of life to such an extent that they would regret the move, or whether they are willing to adapt to a degree to the new cultural fabric of life.

Animal poisoning is widespread and sometimes pets get caught in the crossfire. The hunting season has just started and the daily count of dog bodies on the highway commute from Nicosia to Larnaca is increasing (normally 3 or 4 lost dogs on the daily commute at the start of the season). At the end of the season there will be a dozen or so as dogs are abandoned and unwanted and left to fend for themselves. As they pose a threat to traffic and livestock, poison is used to control the numbers. Cyprus used to suffer historically from packs of feral dogs, and it is the memory of this that has produced the culls and the controls (chaining). There are very few malicious, targeted attacks on pets. They do occur, however, in built up areas all over the island there have been reports of popular dog walking routes being targeted with poisoned meat - or poison being thrown into gardens. These however are extremely rare and can be combated through muzzling and vigilence.

We are cat people and have pets in the City where they have adapted (from the UK) very well. We have taken in strays too at my in-laws' in the village (and we have lost them all) each year (at the beginning of the hunting season) they disappear - I have found one of them (Mao) full of buckhot decomposing just the other side of the garden wall - and yes the hunters do generally ignore the rules (500 metres from a built up area or 200 metres from an isolated rural house). It has taught our toddlers the meaning of life and death and we call all our counrty cats 'Mao'. The one thing that does enrage me is having buckshot fall on me and the kids when we're trying to enjoy the garden - that problem has gone away (almost)after we spoke to the local warden and had no hunting signs put up along the lanes leading to the house (and after a few calls to the police when some hunters took their anger out on the signs (a common sight for road signs to be shot in rural areas - not sure when the open season is for signage...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Luckily in our village we don't seem to have a lot of trouble with poisonings.
Sometimes you will see a sign warning of poison when a landowner has put poison down for the rats and I have heard of a few cases of poisoned dogs and cats but nowhere near as many as some people lead us to believe. As I said earlier, I don't know anyone PERSONALLY who has lost a pet to poison.
We keep our dog on a lead so that we can stop him from picking anything up while out for walks and our cat who came to us as a stray never goes far from our house so we have no worried about her.
As we are in a built up area we don't have any trouble with hunters.
I think that the problem is worse in rural areas.


----------



## seasoar (Sep 14, 2012)

Many thanks for feedback


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

As much as I am against the way many dogs are treated in the US having to wear shoes and makeup and stuff, just to please the owner


DON'T get me going on that topic.........why don't they just buy another handbag if they want an accessory.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

With reference to the hunting season, roughly when does the season start and end.

many thanks


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Roughly end of August to February on and off- There are various open seasons within this for different species - from January hunting is on Wednesdays and Sundays - at others mostly Sundays only. The seasons also vary with regard to whether hunting dogs can be used. The main season has just started (November 4th).


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hunting with dogs started on 4th of November.
It's always on wednesdays and sundays, but after Chrismas without dogs.


----------

